# Stick on Levels



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

Where do I start when leveling the TT before I attach the stick on levels?

The last 2 campers had them on there already. I just wanted to get some input before I sitck a 4' level on the floor in the outback to get it level and then attach the stick on's outside...

I did a few searchs and did not find any posts here about this. Seems that I might be making a MNT out of a Mole hill, but figured I'd through it out here.

Thanks


----------



## Pat&Joanne (Apr 12, 2004)

I started with putting a 4 foot level inside on the floor.

Pat


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

I just use a dot (circle) level in my freezer to level up. That's your main concern in being level, might as well go to the source for the info & not worry about it past that. I don't want to have to worry about leveling my levels & sticking stuff on my Outback. But...I'm sure there are other opinions.

TM4


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

I've always used 4' level too. The electric jack I put on has a bubble level on top which makes it very convenient when setting up.









Happy trails....


----------



## kimacobb (Apr 4, 2004)

we put a 4' level on the floor for the length and across the tongue for the width.

Kim


----------



## Jevi (May 28, 2004)

I never had any luck with stick on levels, surviving weather, etc. The in-the-freezer bubble is one option, but personally, I prefer not to open the freezer unnecessarily.

We use a 2' level. When we have the trailer in position, we check across the floor for side-to-side level, and place blocks if required. Then, after unhitched, we place the level lengthwise inside the door, and raise or lower the jack until level.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Nothing faster or easier than the stick on bubble level! I use them. I just made sure it was level both ways before putting them on. (4' level on the inside floor. I also leveled the trailer each way, and checked the fridge before I stuck them on. One level (just the glass part) got ripped off last time it was at the service dept. I bought new ones, and just slipped the glass part into the plastic frame. No problems. I replaced them both because the yellow color of the fluid faded.
I like them a lot.

Leveling is not the exact science some people try to make it. As long as you are close, the fridge works fine, and the blood won't run to your head!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I use a little torpedo level that I throw in the drawer by the door, works great. After It's level front to back, I give the hitch jack a few turns up so any water will run off the rear slide.

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I crank mine an extra turn as well. I did have some leaking on that gasket at one time.


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks for the input, i'll use the fridge as a base line... It just has to be 'close'. I did the extra cranks on my pop-ups, but havn't gotten into the habit on the TT. I look for the water run off from the AC and re-adjust to put the water off the back corner away from the door.

Im getting excited again (after brining the outback home and having to play with it in the driveway for a few weeks), this weekend is almost here!

Thanks agian for all the help! and the DIFFERENT points of view.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

We also keep a small level in the drawer by the door. We also have the bubble levels on the front and side.

I usually use the level in the drawer to get the side to side while Don is still in the truck, get the appropriate lynx levelers out and back him onto them, then we do the end to end and double check it all and call it good! sunny

We don't make a "science" of it...

But I can't stand to have the blood run to my head


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

One thing I noticed while preparing to install mine, Putting a level on the A-frame hitch was different than the actual trailer frame. The A-frame was not level when the frame was, so I set my levels based on the trailer floor.

When setting up, close enough is sufficient for me. As long as the door closes and it seems level, works for me.


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

I use a little torpedo level as well. I don't sweat getting it perfect. I let the wife walk through the camper to see if she is comfortable with how it is setting. If shes happy everyone is happy.

I do spend a little more time leveling if I am camping in one place for more than a weekend.


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

One of my first mods was to set up the trailer as level as possible. I used a very accurate 5' mason's level on the floor of the trailer, a bubble level in the fridge and a bubble level on the stove. When they all looked "close enough for the thing to fly"







I went outside and mounted a 4" stick on level on the front and a second on the slideout side.

However, when we set up, we don't try and get it perfect, just close and comfortable so we can eat, sleep, cook, fridge works, etc. Also, I too like to put a little extra up on the nose so that water runs off the rear and away from the slideout seals.

Just my 2 cents









Tom


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

ahhh... campingtom170, I forgot about the stove. That always irritates me, but I am usually to far along in the trip that I don't do anything about it. 
Think I'll see how far apart the stove top and fridge are then go from there. 
If I bounce off the hallway when headed to the back







, I may need to re-think!


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

I know what you mean, I just hate it if the pot stays on the stove, but all the blood rushes to my head in the bed







. Anyway, like I said we just try to get it close and comfortable so everything works.

Tom


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I just levelled the TT with a 4' level in all direction.

1- across the tongue of the TT
2 - Across the floor in both direction

Next I cleaned 2 spots on the frame

1 - Right by the tongue at the front
2 - At the back 90 degrees to the TT

3- Move the TT and re-levelled using the stick ons and compared it to the 4' level.

Worked - I have never used a level again only the stick on.

I use the front stick on level while turning the jack and rear one to see which side I need wood to level the back.

Thor


----------

